# GEEK ALERT!



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

The *new* half-hour Robot Chicken "Star Wars" Special debuts in 35 minutes!

*stifles an anticipatory orgasm*


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Thirteen minutes....


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Three minutes!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

what?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Its a comedy that plays late at night on cartoon network.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

BJ... You are so a geek!! lol
and I would know... I am married to one!! lol


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

That's funny! My 13 year old son was watching this last night. He was laughing the entire time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I missed it!  It's probably up on youtube already.  

Remember the Chicken Man radio series from the 70's?  Ah, the days of the Winged Warrior ... He's everywhere, he's everywhere.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I missed it! It's probably up on youtube already.
> 
> Remember the Chicken Man radio series from the 70's? Ah, the days of the Winged Warrior ... He's everywhere, he's everywhere.


...and he can still be found on XM Radio Channel 6 several times daily!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> ...and he can still be found on XM Radio Channel 6 several times daily!!


I sometimes catch The Greatest Crime Fighter the World Has Ever Known on one of the satellite radio channels. He still makes me laugh.

Is XM like Sirius radio?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I sometimes catch The Greatest Crime Fighter the World Has Ever Known on one of the satellite radio channels. He still makes me laugh.
> 
> Is XM like Sirius radio?


Yes and actually XM bought Sirius. I love my XM... I love the 60's!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Yes and actually XM bought Sirius. I love my XM... I love the 60's!!


They're calling it a merger, but technically Sirius acquired XM from what I've read (each share of XM stock was replaced by so many shares of Sirius stock.) I guess they have to pick a route, the combination seems pretty equitable as far as management from both sides being involved. I guess it doesn't really matter that much who did what to whom, the bottom line is to figure out how it works for me as a consumer. I need to call Sirius customer service and see how I can get some of the XM channels I've been lusting after.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They're calling it a merger, but technically Sirius acquired XM from what I've read (each share of XM stock was replaced by so many shares of Sirius stock.) I guess they have to pick a route, the combination seems pretty equitable as far as management from both sides being involved. I guess it doesn't really matter that much who did what to whom, the bottom line is to figure out how it works for me as a consumer. I need to call Sirius customer service and see how I can get some of the XM channels I've been lusting after.
> 
> Betsy


XM has already offered us Sirius channels at an extra cost.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, there's some kind of deal like that with Sirius, too, I just haven't had the energy to try to figure it out.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, there's some kind of deal like that with Sirius, too, I just haven't had the energy to try to figure it out.
> 
> Betsy


We have been bombarded with emails and special offers and finally this week they sent up a new channel line up. Since I generally stick with the 60's and 70's, the changes haven't affected me much, but the hubby's 2 favorite rock & roll channels have either moved or changed and his presets in his truck are all messed up!! Guess I will have to help him find his channels this next weekend!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

He's everywhere!  He's everywhere!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> He's everywhere! He's everywhere!


Happy Monday Barcardi Jim!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Angela said:


> Happy Monday Barcardi Jim!!


Huzzah!
*winces*


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

MORE DREADED GEEKINESS:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Really?  NONE of the other 18½ male members here ever played D&D?


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Really? NONE of the other 18½ male members here ever played D&D?


Yes, BJ, but seeing Tom Hanks in Mazes and Monsters scared me straight. D&D leads to devil worship, which leads to murder and pre-marital fornication, which leads to bad made-for-TV movies.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My son did D&D in high school.  More or less grew out of it. He went to the MD Renaissance Festival one year and found a guy selling t-shirts.  Picture several dragons sitting around a table with a board and some arcane pieces on it.  One is looking up something in a book.  The caption reads "Houses and Humans".  

Ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That would be it!!

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Angela said:


>


Are you admitting your sleep-apnea disorder or informing us that you find geeks boring?

You think we don't know we're dull? 

ORRRRRRRR.... have you grown bored waiting for more exhibitions of geekiness?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

*digs deep*

There are 10 kinds of people in the world: those who understand binary and those who don't.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Q: How many Cocker Spaniels does it take to change a light bulb?

A:


Spoiler



That's OK, I can pee on the carpet in the dark just fine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

A priest, a horse and George W. Bush walk into a bar, and the bartender says: "What is this, some kind of joke?"


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

Wokka wokka wokka!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

At last we meet.


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> At last we meet.


Sorry, BJ, we can never meet. It is impossible for both of us to occupy the same space at the same time, as it would cause a paradox in the continuum that would tear a hole through the universe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Sooo.....

These three blondes are hiking through a meadow, and they come across a set of tracks.

The first blonde says, "Look! These are deer tracks!"

The second blonde says, "Silly, those are coyote tracks!

The third blonde says, "You are both stupid.  Those are alligator tracks!"

They were still arguing about it when the train ran them over.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

quickfics said:


> Sorry, BJ, we can never meet. It is impossible for both of us to occupy the same space at the same time, as it would cause a paradox in the continuum that would tear a hole through the universe.


Funny... I get the same response from Robin.Goodfellow.

I guess nobody wants to meet me. 

Damn space-time continuum!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Angela said:


>


I was just playing around trying to figure out an easier way to paste in my gifs


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

And there is no better place to try out your beautiful, sexy GIFS than amongst the Geeks?
*thinks on it*

Well played.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> And there is no better place to try out your beautiful, sexy GIFS than amongst the Geeks?
> *thinks on it*
> 
> Well played.


yep, I figured if there was a place I could get away with it, it would be here!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Lemme show you your Geek-love competition:










We LOVE Taarna!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Angela said:


>


ROTFLOL!

Too Funny!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I just wish they were a wee bit bigger, and when I try to copy them they want to copy as html and I have to find the url buried within so I can get rid of the rest of the garbage so they will show up... very tedious!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok, I couldn't find a good screenshot--it's the Mother Superior from The Blues Brothers.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, I am about to fall asleep!! See you tomorrow... later today!!

lol

had to modify that... pasted in the wrong one!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

G'night, Angelangel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *digs deep*
> 
> There are 10 kinds of people in the world: those who understand binary and those who don't.


LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Leave it to the math major to get that one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, I love base mathematics.  Showed the grandkids when they were quite young.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

You should play Rama. A huge chunk of the puzzles are based on doing math in different bases.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Leave it to the math major to get that one.


That was a baseless comment.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Lemme show you your Geek-love competition:





Angela said:


> I just wish they were a wee bit bigger, ....


  *ROFL!! I read those posts too close together and almost had to wipe soda off my keyboard!!!* 
This forum may not be "beverage safe"


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Why do you think she's leaning on the sword?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Don't make me whip out:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

OMG! I thought we were done with her.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Don't make me whip out:


   NO.... PLEASE DON"T WHIP HER!! OH.... THE HUMANITY.....


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> OMG! I thought we were done with her.


LOL!! I'm not even sure why, but that was really funny!! Has she been on this forum before?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> OMG! I thought we were done with her.


You know warrior/priestess/princess Salammbo cannot be destroyed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> LOL!! I'm not even sure why, but that was really funny!! Has she been on this forum before?


Nah. Not THIS forum. But she's a longtime fantasy ********** of mine. I used to have a better picture, but I guess LR deleted it from my PC.  Or I lost it freeing up space.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Nah. Not THIS forum. But she's a longtime fantasy ****** of mine. I used to have a better picture, but I guess LR deleted it from my PC.  Or I lost it freeing up space.


Jim...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jim...


You're KIDDING!

*sigh*

*trudges off to fix his non-existent not-even-a-real-word profanity*


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Poor Jim  ......I cry "Foul". 
That was way tamer than the mods were doing on that Australia topic  
Although, beware! If you turn this into the "GEEK" version of the Australia topic, the EE (Estrogen Elite) may come in and start posting pics of that hairy guy on the romance novel covers


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Poor Jim ......I cry "Foul".
> That was way tamer than the mods were doing on that Australia topic
> Although, beware! If you turn this into the "GEEK" version of the Australia topic, the EE (Estrogen Elite) may come in and start posting pics of that hairy guy on the romance novel covers


Hey, the worst we got in the Australia topic was "CROCKING" which was in the textile part of the discussion. I do see similarities between the Australia topic and this one. And Chad, how do you know what's going on in the Australia topic?

I'm not a Mod here (see my Avatar?) so feel free to ignore me.  I was objecting only as a slightly offronted member.

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, being an official geek I guess I'll have to make my contribution to this intellectual "tour de farce"! LOL!

Not my fantasy, but some awesome digital visualization: Redyan...








Note: Image is from 3dValley by Soa Lee


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My, we have progressed way beyond Vargas Girls, haven't we.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie, feel free to check out the Australia the Movie thread.... : )

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gertie, feel free to check out the Australia the Movie thread.... : )
> 
> Betsy


I'm only here looking for fashion tips. Can we find these outfits at Lord & Taylor? I need something to wear to the Thanksgiving festivities down at the senior center.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I'm only here looking for fashion tips. Can we find these outfits at Lord & Taylor? I need something to wear to the Thanksgiving festivities down at the senior center.


That's the best laugh I have had for day.

Thanks, Gertie


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> That's the best laugh I have had for day.
> 
> Thanks, Gertie


Just picture Maxine dressed up as Princess Leia in her Jabba the Hutt slave outfit.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Seems like an outfit like that would be mighty cold on Thanksgiving.  Oh wait, she thinks so too.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I'm only here looking for fashion tips. Can we find these outfits at Lord & Taylor? I need something to wear to the Thanksgiving festivities down at the senior center.


Yes, we should probably discuss the poor armor design that covers the extremities and leaves the torso open to impalement.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

> Yes, we should probably discuss the poor armor design that covers the extremities and leaves the torso open to impalement.


Bah! Details, details... <snork!>

Although, I have to confess to being something of a hypocrite: the female warriors in my novel are dressed in a far more practical fashion... ;-)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Yes, we should probably discuss the poor armor design that covers the extremities and leaves the torso open to impalement.


Impalement??


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I'm only here looking for fashion tips. Can we find these outfits at Lord & Taylor? I need something to wear to the Thanksgiving festivities down at the senior center.


HA! *thumbs up*


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Impalement??


------------------------------------
impale |imˈpāl|
verb [ trans. ]
1: pierce or transfix with a sharp instrument

DERIVATIVES
impalement |1mˈpeɪlmənt| noun
impaler noun
--------------------------------------

as a former military officer....something of that sort seemed to be risk she was running wear that kind of armor.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> ------------------------------------
> impale |imˈpāl|
> verb [ trans. ]
> 1: pierce or transfix with a sharp instrument
> ...


Sorry ... I was thinking of a different kind of impalement. I've got to stop reading those bodice rippers.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie!!  

Naughty, naughty!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Sorry ... I was thinking of a different kind of impalement. I've got to stop reading those bodice rippers.


well....I might have to admit to a little double entendre


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

GEEK ALERT:  Don't forget the Colbert Christmas special tomorrow night!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Eight and a half more hours.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> GEEK ALERT: Don't forget the Colbert Christmas special tomorrow night!





Bacardi Jim said:


> Eight and a half more hours.


Tivo is set

Ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

77 minutes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> 77 minutes.


DVR is set and I even made sure there was space on it...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There was a review in, I believe, yesterday's Washington Post.  Said it was typical Colbert and quite fun.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Time for another Geek fantasy babe:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

She was my hero.  Love strong women.  Have the DVDs

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Emma Peel!

so NOT a Bond Babe

Ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

And, of course:


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I wanted to be Wonder Woman when I grew up.  And Bond.  Not a Bond girl, I wanted to be James Bond.  With all the cool gadgets.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I wanted to be Wonder Woman when I grew up. And Bond. Not a Bond girl, I wanted to be James Bond. With all the cool gadgets.


When we were kids one of my brothers had a plastic toy James Bond camera gun. It looked like a camera but when you pressed a button a muzzle and handle came out.

You should come to DC and go to the spy museum if you like gadgets. They have tons on display. Way cool.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> When we were kids one of my brothers had a plastic toy James Bond camera gun. It looked like a camera but when you pressed a button a muzzle and handle came out.
> 
> You should come to DC and go to the spy museum if you like gadgets. They have tons on display. Way cool.
> 
> Ann


Colbert did a two-part visit to the spy museum a couple of weeks ago. He was astonished at all the different "rectally concealed" spy devices.


----------

